# Pope Benedict's First Year



## Scott (Sep 15, 2006)

Pope's First Year


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 15, 2006)

After a year he's still a Paedo-baptist.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 15, 2006)

And now Benedict has angered the Religion of Peace by saying that Mohommed may have been an instigator of violence.

The Religion of Peace responded with a demonstration of what they would like to do to Benedict if they could.









PS, why would these guys wear sandals to a good ol Pope Burning? Man!

[Edited on 9-15-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## turmeric (Sep 15, 2006)

At least he got the unbaptized babies out of Limbo.


----------



## CDM (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chad Degenhart_







> _Originally posted by christabella_warren_
> Actually, though I am not by any means a Catholic, nor do I subscribe to Catholocism, I believe that this new pope is actually quite good. At least he is standing up to Islam -- which is something few people are sadly willing to do these days.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 9, 2006)

I wonder who has killed more people in the name of thier religion? The Popes or the Muslims. I'd say the demon possed papists would probably have the pagans beat.


----------

